# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Почему Кришна создал души ТАКИМИ?

## Nandini

Харе Кришна!

У меня есть очень важный для меня вопрос, на который ещё никто и никогда не дал мне внятного точного ответа.
Попробую задать его ещё раз.
В Бхагавад-Гите Кришна говорит, что он - источник Всего и причина всех причин. Ето значит, что Он - источник любви, всех душ и энергии Майи.
Следовательно,Кришна создал души такими, что они легко могут быть подвержены действию энергии Майи, то есть душа, даже находясь на Голоке Вриндаване рядом с Кришной, в высочаышем благостном состоянии, может вдруг позавидовать Кришне, что влечет за собой "опущение" на низшие планеты, облачение её в оболочки тел и подвержение этих тел разным страданиям. А из-за того всего ЖИВОЕ СУЩЕСТВО ОЧЕНь СТРАДАЕТ, находясь в забвении Майи, тем более что эта Майя очень сильная, что очень малый процент людей может выйти за пределы её влияния и перестать испытывать страдания.
Вообщем, мой вопрос слеующий:
Почему Кришна создал души такими, что они могут подвергнуться влиянию Майи и затем испытывать все вышеописанные последствия? Почему Он не создал все души подобными Себе, такими, которые не подвержены влиянию Майи, которые всегда бы могли иметь незагрязнённое сознание? 

Пожалуиста, не отвечайте мне, что Кришна дал душе свободу, но ведь Кришна Сам никогда не может быть подвержен влиянию Майи, и Он Сам свободен, почему же он не передал все эти качества всем остальным душам? ведь Он - всемогущ, поэтому может наделить душу незагрязняющимся сознанием, так что такая душа может всегда осознавать, что зависть - это отклонение от любви, что противоречит природе души, при етом оставаясь свободной.

Пожалуиста, не отвечаите мне, что душа очень мала по сравнению с Кришной, поэтому не так всемогуща, чтобы не быть подвергнутой влиянию Майи, но так ведь мой вопрос и состоит в том, почему Кришна не создал души по могуществу подобными Себе, ведь ОН ЖЕ МОЖЕТ ВСЁ! Ведь если бы он создал души такими, то все бы наслаждались вечно в обители Кришны, и не было бы никакого забвения ни для кого!

Пожалуйста, не отвечайте также мне, что мы, люди, так малы в этой вселенной, что мы не способны понять замысла создателя. Я ето уже много раз слышала, и мой ответ этому: А я вот хочу и стремлюсь это понять, как ни сложен бы был этот ответ для моего сознания. Кто не может ответить, не надо скрываться под этой отговоркой.
Так что, пожалуйста, преданные, я бы хотела получить внятный и конструктивный ответ, а не отговорки.
Всем спасибо заранее!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:biggrin1:  Хорошо, что Арджуна не задавал Кришне вопросы в такой манере.

----------


## Nandini

Извините, если моя манера пресдтавляется Вам неприятной.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Извините, если моя манера пресдтавляется Вам неприятной.


Дело не во мне, а в том, что Вы спрашиваете с долей вызова, а значит, что бы Вам не ответили, не сможете принять.
Но можно снова перечитывать ответы вайшнавов, данные Вам: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1681
Эдвард Прабху, Анируддха Прабху и другие прекрасно ответили по теме.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Возможно, это совсем не с вызовом, а просто с тем упоминаемым страданием и болью невозможности найти.  

Может, такое станет в помощь: 


> но ведь Кришна Сам никогда не может быть подвержен влиянию Майи, и Он Сам свободен,
> 			
> 		
> 
> ну это может Брахман и Параматма не подвержены, а собственно Кришна с пером - ещё как подвержен, о ещё как). У Кришны же и Майя своего калибра есть - Йогамайя, и свои страдания с раздёртостью, разлукой и забвением (для целей одной лилы нужно задвигать все диссонирующие настроения - что как бы нелегко при связанности со всеми, правда?). Ни разу не слышал, что Кришна не испытывает или вдруг бы перестал испытывать страдания - просто в страданиях Он ищет и находит лишь новые связи, привязанность какую-то совсем только что невозможную. 
> 
> В общем, подвержен Кришна, страдает и забывается, потому и души все пошли в Него такие

----------


## Nandini

> Возможно, это совсем не с вызовом, а просто с тем упоминаемым страданием и болью невозможности найти.  
> 
> Может, такое станет в помощь:


Интересная версия ответа, Юрий Анатольевич! Спасибо.
Ето надвигает на мысль, что вероятно, в своих лилах, Кришна испытывает все виды страданий, которые испытывают живие существа, и даже еще в гораздо бОлших обёмах..
Интересная версия ответа, Юрий Анатольевич! Спасибо.
Это надвигает на мысль, что вероятно, в своих лилах, Кришна испытывает все виды страданий, которые испытывают живие существа, и даже еще в гораздо бОлших обёмах..
Тогда возникает ещё одна мысль, что все эти лилы Кришны - единственный смысл Его жизни и способ выражения любви, поэтому-то Он и создал всех джив, Вишну-Таттв и так далее..
Но тогда я ещё не понимаю то, что Кришна, говоря, что дал душам свободу, не дал душам свободы выбора с той точки зрения, играть им в эти Его лилы или нет, То есть по сути Он нас и создал только ради этих лил. 
Просто иногда приходят такие мысли, зачем всё это надо - любовь, страдания, игры...

----------


## Nandini

> Дело не во мне, а в том, что Вы спрашиваете с долей вызова, а значит, что бы Вам не ответили, не сможете принять.
> Но можно снова перечитывать ответы вайшнавов, данные Вам: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1681
> Эдвард Прабху, Анируддха Прабху и другие прекрасно ответили по теме.


Спасибо Кастурика Деви Даси за ссылку. Оказалось, что я в то время не продледила её до конца, так как там был перерыв в каком-то месте.
Прочитав там все комментарии уважаемых ваишнавов, я поняла, что Кришна создал джив и Вишну-Таттв только чтобы разные виды служений и на разных уровнях имели место, и ети служения должны иметь место на всех планетарных уровнях, поэтому джива имеет склонность к падению. Видимо, Кришне не так интересно, чтобы служения проишодили толко на Голоке Вриндавана...

----------


## Галим

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> У меня есть очень важный для меня вопрос, на который ещё никто и никогда не дал мне внятного точного ответа.
> Попробую задать его ещё раз.
> В Бхагавад-Гите Кришна говорит, что он - источник Всего и причина всех причин. Ето значит, что Он - источник любви, всех душ и энергии Майи.
> Следовательно,Кришна создал души такими, что они легко могут быть подвержены действию энергии Майи, то есть душа, даже находясь на Голоке Вриндаване рядом с Кришной, в высочаышем благостном состоянии, может вдруг позавидовать Кришне


Наша философия _Ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттва-вада_,т.е изначально надо уяснить,что мы едины и различны одновременно с Богом.
Как только мы это осознаем,то сразу пропадает желания кого то обвинять,т.к не существует никого кроме Бога,все есть Бог.Получается,когда Вы обвиняете Бога,по сути Вы обвиняете самого себя.
_ЧЧ ТЕКСТЫ 145 — 146

бхагаван баху хаите йабе каила мана
пракрита-шактите табе каила вилокана
се кале нахи джанме `пракрита' мано-найана
атаэва `апракрита' брахмера нетра-мана






бхагаван — Бог, Верховная Личность; баху — многими; хаите — стать; йабе — когда; каила мана — решил; пракрита — на материальную; шактите — энергию; табе — тогда; каила — бросил; вилокана — взгляд; се кале — в то время; нахи — нет; джанме — в творении; пракрита — материальных; манах-найана — ума и глаз; атаэва — поэтому; апракрита — трансцендентные; брахмера — Абсолютной Истины; нетра-мана — глаза и ум.

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху продолжал: «Когда Бог, Верховная Личность, пожелал стать многими, Он бросил взгляд на материальную энергию. До сотворения мироздания не существовало ни материальных глаз, ни материального ума. Это подтверждает трансцендентную природу ума и глаз Абсолютной Истины».



КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Чхандогья-упанишад» (6.2.3) сказано: тад аикшата баху сйам праджайейа. Эта фраза подтверждает, что, когда Верховный Господь пожелал стать многими, мироздание возникло просто от одного Его взгляда на материальную энергию. Следует заметить, что Верховный Господь бросил взгляд на материальную энергию до того, как мироздание было сотворено. До творения не существовало материальных глаз или ума. Поэтому ум, которым Верховный Господь пожелал творить, трансцендентен, так же как трансцендентны глаза, которыми Он посмотрел на материальную природу. Таким образом, ум, глаза и все другие органы чувств Господа трансцендентны, то есть духовны

_

     Следующий вопрос-почему мы страдаем,ведь если Господь совершенен,то и все что изошло от Него должно обладать совершенством?

Чтоб ответить на этот вопрос,живое существо должно в первую очередь признать свою ограниченность,вот почему все говорят о важности смирения.Вы должны отдавать себе отчет,что Вы не можете видеть прошлое и будущее,значит не можете обладать полнотой видения,видеть полноту той ситуации в которой вы оказались.Поэтому пока рано говорить о том,что с вами происходит, о том что Вы страдаете,все это преждевременные разговоры.
  Приведу пример.Допустим вы футбольный болельщик,вы на стадионе,где ваша команда после 1-го тайма проигрывает матч со счетом 5-0,вы в отчаянии,вам кажется что судьба несправедлива и что мир несовершенен и  т.п чувства посещают вас.
        Но во втором тайме ваша команда вырывает победу и выигрывает со счетом 5-6.И уже совсем другие чувства.Понаблюдайте за собой,вы на седьмом небе,жизнь удалась,мир вам кажется самим совершенством и т.д.Если в этот момент спросить вас-а может все таки плохо то,что ваша команда в первом тайме проигрывала с таким крупным счетом и нанесла вам столько страданий?Болельщик ответить- нет,все было как нельзя лучше устроено.Страдания первого  тайма были оправданы и полезны,никто не захочет исключать их из жизни.

    Вот видите как важно видеть картину в целом,а не вырывать отдельные отрезки из своей жизни и на основании этого судить о все мироздании.

----------


## VitaliyT

Тот кто достигает обители Кришны уже никогда не родится в этом мире. Мы это узнаем из Бхагавад Гиты.

----------


## Nandini

Короче, из всего вышенаписанного я делаю вывод, что Кришна создал души для своих игр, хотят они этого или нет (свободы с этой точки зрения никакой нет), а материалный мир - это неотъемлимая часть Его игр, где человек страдает до тех пор, пока твёрдо не поймёт, что он - душа, созданная Кришной, и она создана для того, чтобы вернуться обратно к Нему. То есть как бы это игра такая, придуманная Кришной, а души - марионетки, не имеющие возможности выпутаться из этой игры..Еcли душа пытается вырваться из этой игры, то подвергается наказанию..Поэтому души созданы такими, которые имеют пограничную энергию, чтобы было интересно играть, а то так наверное не интересно было бы. Так?

----------


## Галим

> Короче, из всего вышенаписанного я делаю вывод, что Кришна создал души для своих игр, хотят они этого или нет (свободы с этой точки зрения никакой нет), а материалный мир - это неотъемлимая часть Его игр, где человек страдает до тех пор, пока твёрдо не поймёт, что он - душа, созданная Кришной, и она создана для того, чтобы вернуться обратно к Нему. То есть как бы это игра такая, придуманная Кришной, а души - марионетки, не имеющие возможности выпутаться из этой игры..Еcли душа пытается вырваться из этой игры, то подвергается наказанию..Поэтому души созданы такими, которые имеют пограничную энергию, чтобы было интересно играть, а то так наверное не интересно было бы. Так?


Живое существо не марионетка,это то же Кришна,нет ничего окромя Кришны,но в то же время мы индивидуальны.Это не понять мирской логикой,но ощутить вполне реально)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> . Поэтому пока рано говорить о том,что с вами происходит, о том что Вы страдаете,все это преждевременные разговоры.


Не рано говорить, а поздно. Страдания живого существа начинаются ещё в утробе и ни на секунду не прекращаются до смерти.


“Шрила Прабхупада: Все страдают. Но тот, кто знает, что он страдает, он разумен. Все страдают. Если вы не страдаете, то зачем вам покрывать себя? Зачем вы оделись? Потому что вы страдаете, не так ли? Почему вы не ходите голыми? Потому что вы страдаете, поэтому вы одеваетесь. Это факт. И если кто-то скажет, "Нет, мы не страдаем", тогда он безумен. Поэтому каждый страдает. Тот, кто это знает, является разумным человеком. И всё.
 Если есть позитивная философия, чтобы уменьшить страдания, то почему вы её не принимаете?
 Также как чьё-то тело страдает, я говорю, "Возьмите это одеяло. Прикройтесь". Если он скажет, "Нет, я это не возьму", разве он здравомыслящий человек?

Сварупа Дамодара: Тогда он продолжит страдать, если он его не примет.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, Да. Наше предложение таково, что все страдают и сражаются над тем, как остановить страдания. Это материальный мир. Все страдают. И борьба называется прогрессом. Поэтому иногда мы также предлагаем, "Вот нечто, примите это, и ваши страдания уменьшатся". Никто не может сказать, "Нет, мы не страдаем". Это безумие. Все страдают.

Праджапати: Это страдание приходит из-за нашей греховной деятельности?

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Поэтому Кришна говорит,

ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами
/БГ 18.66/

Я защищу тебя от греховных реакций твоей жизни, потому что ты страдаешь из-за греховных реакций. Страдания означает, что ты не подчинялся законам государства, и та страдаешь. Это греховно. Потому что ты не подчинился законам государства, поэтому ты страдаешь."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада:  "В «Бхагавад-гите» утверждается, что настоящие проблемы — это рождение, смерть, старость и болезни. А-брахма-бхуванал локах пунар авартино 'рджуна: «Начиная с высшей планеты материального мира и кончая низшей — все они юдоль страдания, где повторяются рождение и смерть». Решение проблемы повторяющихся рождений и смерти предлагает сознание Кришны."

----------


## Дмитрий_И

абсолютная свобода выбора - следствие абсолютной любви

----------


## Nandini

Порассуждав на эту тему, я поняла, что на данный момент, для меня самой преемлемой версией ответа на мой вопрос является следующая:
Кришна создал дживы на основе пограничной природы, чтобы Ему было интереснее развивать свои лилы, которые заключаются в проявлении любви. Дживы в свою очередь знают, что природа Кришны и их природа такова, что любовь возрастает во много раз В РАЗЛУКЕ (подчёркиваю это, так как мне этот нюанс представляется КЛЮЧЕВЫМ МОМЕНТОМ). Поэтому дживы, чтобы доставить удовольствие Кришне, по собственной воле отправляются в материальный мир, только ради того, чтобы почувствовать боль разлуки с Ним. Поэтому-то они даже соглашаются впасть в забвение, иначе разлуки не получится, потому что разлука с Кришной получается только тогда, когда живое существо не помнит о Кришне. И после того, как живое существо разочаруется в материальной энергии, только тогда оно станет заниматься поисками истины, то есть Кришны, что принисит Кришне большое удовольствие, ведь Он же знает, какой тяжелый путь приходится пройти дживе, закованной в материальные тела, чтобы прийти к реалному пониманию существования высшего разума. Я так понимаю, что Кришна это очень ценит, и начинает ценить такие дживы ещё больше, и любить их ещё больше! И тогда любовь дживы и Кришны начинает развиваться и расти до невероятных размеров, что приносит Кришне и дживе большое удовольствие! Видимо, в этом и эсть суть, даже видимо суть не в том, чтобы вернуться обратно на Голоку, а суть именно в етом самом процессе развития любви, которое и является етим самым наслаждением, которое жаждут в глубине сердца все.
Интересно, если кто-то думает по-другому...

----------


## Галим

> Не рано говорить, а поздно. Страдания живого существа начинаются ещё в утробе и ни на секунду не прекращаются до смерти.
> 
> 
> “Шрила Прабхупада: Все страдают. Но тот, кто знает, что он страдает, он разумен. Все страдают.


_
Итак, если кто-то спрашивает: 
«Когда мы соприкоснулись с материальной природой?», 
ответ состоит в том, что мы с ней не соприкасались.
Под влиянием внешней энергии мы лишь думаем, что связаны с ней.
В действительности мы не падали. 
Мы не можем пасть. 
Мы лишь создали ситуацию, в которой думаем, будто пали. 
На самом деле эту ситуацию создал Кришна. 
Мы хотели подражать Ему, и Он дал нам такую возможность: 
«Хотите подражать Мне? 
Хотите изображать царя на сцене? 
Хорошо. 
Почувствуйте себя царем. 
Люди будут вам аплодировать: 
„О, какой хороший царь!"».
Каждый в материальном мире хочет играть какую-то роль. 
«Я хочу быть премьер-министром». 
«Я хочу быть крупным магнатом».
«Я хочу быть начальником». 
«Я хочу быть философом». 
«Я хочу быть ученым». 
Люди пытаются играть эти роли, 
и Кришна предоставляет им такую возможность: 
«Хорошо, играйте».
Однако все эти роли — бессмыслица. 
Просто сон. 
Как только вы просыпаетесь, 
всё, что было во сне, исчезает.
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.
(Токио, 1972)

_
Душа не соприкасается с мат энергией,она просто наблюдатель,как зритель в кинозале.

_
Хотя двойственности материального мира в конечном счете не существует, обусловленная душа воспринимает ее, как реальность, под влиянием своего собственного обусловленного разума. Это мнимое восприятие мира отдельно от Кришны сравнимо с действиями сна и желания. Когда обусловленная душа видит ночью во сне что-нибудь приятное или ужасное, или грезит о том, что она хотела бы иметь или от чего она хотела бы избавиться, она создает реальность, которая не существует за пределами ее собственного воображения. Тенденция ума принимать или отвергать базируется на чувственном удовлетворении. Поэтому разумный человек должна взять ум под контроль и так обрести истинное бесстрашие.
_ШБ

Все зависит то как мы воспринимаем страдания,можно  обвинять кого то,а можно видеть в страданиях новые возможности и испытывать благодарность.
_ Страдание может стать путем к великой любви и великому милосердию.
Мать Тереза


_

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Просто иногда приходят такие мысли, зачем всё это надо - любовь, страдания, игры...


В этом смысл жизни. Разве нет?  Смысл бытия в отношениях и в эмоциях с этим связанных.  

А те кто не хотят отношений, а хотят просто покоя и умиротворенности являются имперсоналистами. Такое тоже бывает и для них есть брахмаджьоти.

----------


## Галим

> Порассуждав на эту тему, я поняла, что на данный момент, для меня самой преемлемой версией ответа на мой вопрос является следующая:
> Кришна создал дживы на основе пограничной природы, чтобы Ему было интереснее развивать свои лилы, которые заключаются в проявлении любви. Дживы в свою очередь знают, что природа Кришны и их природа такова, что любовь возрастает во много раз В РАЗЛУКЕ (подчёркиваю это, так как мне этот нюанс представляется КЛЮЧЕВЫМ МОМЕНТОМ). Поэтому дживы, чтобы доставить удовольствие Кришне, по собственной воле отправляются в материальный мир, только ради того, чтобы почувствовать боль разлуки с Ним. Поэтому-то они даже соглашаются впасть в забвение, иначе разлуки не получится, потому что разлука с Кришной получается только тогда, когда живое существо не помнит о Кришне. И после того, как живое существо разочаруется в материальной энергии, только тогда оно станет заниматься поисками истины, то есть Кришны, что принисит Кришне большое удовольствие, ведь Он же знает, какой тяжелый путь приходится пройти дживе, закованной в материальные тела, чтобы прийти к реалному пониманию существования высшего разума. Я так понимаю, что Кришна это очень ценит, и начинает ценить такие дживы ещё больше, и любить их ещё больше! И тогда любовь дживы и Кришны начинает развиваться и расти до невероятных размеров, что приносит Кришне и дживе большое удовольствие! Видимо, в этом и эсть суть, даже видимо суть не в том, чтобы вернуться обратно на Голоку, а суть именно в етом самом процессе развития любви, которое и является етим самым наслаждением, которое жаждут в глубине сердца все.
> Интересно, если кто-то думает по-другому...


В этом объяснение Кришна предстает в виде эксплуататора,для меня это не приемлемо.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Видимо, Кришне не так интересно, чтобы служения проишодили толко на Голоке Вриндавана...


А Вы допускаете вариант что каким то дживам тоже может быть интересно служить Кришне на передовой, на линии фронта? ))

----------


## Nandini

Почему эксплуататором? Ведь я же написала, что это - выбор дживы а не Кришны, джива так захотела, отойти от Кришны, забыть Его с такой целю, чтобы, пройдя через испытания материального мира, прийти обратно к Нему.
Ксожалению, для меня более бессмысленно то утверждение, что будучи рядом с Кришной, и будучи в высшей степени просветлённой, ни с того ни с сего душа вдруг начинает завидовать Кришне и сразу-же попадает в оковы Майи. Если уж душа и находится рядом с Кришной, то она должна чётко понимать, что зависть - это противоположность любви, и это не понравится Кришне. Если даже многие преданные понимают это, находясь на земном уровне, то как может не понимать это джива, находясь на высочайшем уровне мироздания.
Поэтому, первая версия представляется мне ближе.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Интересно, если кто-то думает по-другому...


Ну джива может и просто на мгновение задремать на коленях у ведьмы майи, погрузиться в грезы о своем мнимом величии, помечтать о возможности быть Богом, возможности контролировать и управлять. Нужно просто поскорее проснуться от этого мучительного кошмара. Во сне страдания кажутся совершенно реальными и даже пот и адреналин настоящие, но события сна просто иллюзия.

----------


## Nandini

Конечно же, это интересно, не спорю. Но ведь с другой стороны, в священных писаниях чётко сказано, что какую сильную любовь испытывали Радха с Кришной, находясь в разлуке! Видимо, эта история не просто так описана в свясщенных писаниях. И ещё, мы же знаем, что Кришна любит разнообразия: для Него - это всего-лишь разные виды лил: я имею ввиду служение рядом с ним, или же на земном уровне..Тем более преданные же сами говорят, что дживы-то и не "падали" совсем, просто они забыли Кришну, а стоит им Его только как следует вспомнить, и уже становится не важно, где ты, на Голоке, рядом с Кришной, или же на земле..Чем вам не лила?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ксожалению, для меня более бессмысленно то утверждение, что будучи рядом с Кришной, и будучи в высшей степени просветлённой, ни с того ни с сего душа вдруг начинает завидовать Кришне


это противоречит учению Прабхупады, Вы должны понимать и это

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Шрила Прабхупада: привлеченная этой иллюзорной энергией, индивидуальная душа приходит сюда для чувственного удовлетворения. Всевышний Господь не хочет, чтобы она шла сюда, но она приходит, движимая своим желанием. Бог предоставляет живому существу свободу, и вначале обусловленное живое существо начинает жизнь с очень высокого положения в этом материальном мире. Иногда оно имеет власть Брахмы, но в силу материальной деятельности оно запутывается и деградирует. Так оно может пасть с положения Брахмы до навозного червя. Поэтому мы можем обнаружить такое множество различных видов.
 Так происходит деградация и возвышение. Порой живое существо поднимается, а порой деградирует.

*На этом пути оно страдает*. Когда оно понимает, что деградация и возвышение длятся бесконечно и являются причиной его страданий, оно обращается на поиски Верховного Единого, Кришны."





> Чем вам не лила?


Да, это лила "навозного червя"  :smilies:  Думаете, Кришна наслаждается, когда мы копошимся в навозе?

----------


## Галим

> Почему эксплуататором? Ведь я же написала, что это - выбор дживы а не Кришны, джива так захотела, отойти от Кришны, забыть Его с такой целю, чтобы, пройдя через испытания материального мира, прийти обратно к Нему.
> Ксожалению, для меня более бессмысленно то утверждение, что будучи рядом с Кришной, и будучи в высшей степени просветлённой, ни с того ни с сего душа вдруг начинает завидовать Кришне и сразу-же попадает в оковы Майи. Если уж душа и находится рядом с Кришной, то она должна чётко понимать, что зависть - это противоположность любви, и это не понравится Кришне. Если даже многие преданные понимают это, находясь на земном уровне, то как может не понимать это джива, находясь на высочайшем уровне мироздания.
> Поэтому, первая версия представляется мне ближе.


Джива не завидует Кришне изначально,изначально просто любопытство-а как это без Кришны?а уже потом Кришна наделяет дживу невежеством,для того,чтоб джива в полной мере узнала как оно без Него.

----------


## Галим

> "Шрила Прабхупада: привлеченная этой иллюзорной энергией, индивидуальная душа приходит сюда для чувственного удовлетворения. Всевышний Господь не хочет, чтобы она шла сюда, но она приходит, движимая своим желанием. Бог предоставляет живому существу свободу, и вначале обусловленное живое существо начинает жизнь с очень высокого положения в этом материальном мире. Иногда оно имеет власть Брахмы, но в силу материальной деятельности оно запутывается и деградирует. Так оно может пасть с положения Брахмы до навозного червя. Поэтому мы можем обнаружить такое множество различных видов.
>  Так происходит деградация и возвышение. Порой живое существо поднимается, а порой деградирует.
> 
> *На этом пути оно страдает*. Когда оно понимает, что деградация и возвышение длятся бесконечно и являются причиной его страданий, оно обращается на поиски Верховного Единого, Кришны."


Это поверхностное видение,имхо)Есть места где Прабхупада говорит,что мы пали в мат мир,есть таже его слова,что живое существо никогда не падала в мат мир.Каждый выберет то,что соответствует его духовному уровню

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Джива не завидует Кришне изначально,изначально просто любопытство-а как это без Кришны?


описание зависти. другими словами, а как это почувствовать себя независимым

----------


## Галим

> описание зависти. другими словами, а как это почувствовать себя независимым


В любопытстве нет зависти

----------


## Nandini

И ещё, ведь духовный мир описывается таким образом, что он полностю противоречит материальному: то что в духовном ценится, в материальном - не ценится, и наоборот. Поэтому, мне представляется, что в духовном мире все очень жаждут служить друг другу, и всегда ищут новый способ служения, чтобы было интересно, и особенно, чтобы этим самым удовлетворить Кришну. Поэтому, я думаю, в духовном мире нет места такому чувству как зависть! Также можно сказать, что на самом деле нет такого понятия, как ЗЛО, зло - это всего-лиш Майя,верная слуга Кришны, которая пытается наилучшим образом служить ему, чтобы опять-же доставить Ему удовольствие. Поэтому-то дживы соглашаются войти в контакт с Майей, чтобы опять-же, доставить Ему удовольствие.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Конечно же, это интересно, не спорю. Но ведь с другой стороны, в священных писаниях чётко сказано, что какую сильную любовь испытывали Радха с Кришной, находясь в разлуке! Видимо, эта история не просто так описана в свясщенных писаниях. И ещё, мы же знаем, что Кришна любит разнообразия: для Него - это всего-лишь разные виды лил: я имею ввиду служение рядом с ним, или же на земном уровне..Тем более преданные же сами говорят, что дживы-то и не "падали" совсем, просто они забыли Кришну, а стоит им Его только как следует вспомнить, и уже становится не важно, где ты, на Голоке, рядом с Кришной, или же на земле..Чем вам не лила?


Душа всегда рядом с Кришной, а Кришна всегда рядом с каждой душой. Просто мы действительно забыли о Кришне и тот кто по настоящеиу вспомнил, совершенно точно уже в духовном мире. Да, это все лилы, в этом и смысл всего. В этом вкус, раса. 

Кто то сказал -"Не важно сколько дней в твоей жизни, важно сколько жизни в твоих днях". И еще -" Вся наша жизнь - игра"

Просто есть лилы маленьких джив, и есть лилы Кришны.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В любопытстве нет зависти


причиной любопытства, является что-то, что есть у другого. В данном случае это независимость. И соответственно зависть.

----------


## Nandini

> "Шрила Прабхупада: привлеченная этой иллюзорной энергией, индивидуальная душа приходит сюда для чувственного удовлетворения. Всевышний Господь не хочет, чтобы она шла сюда, но она приходит, движимая своим желанием. Бог предоставляет живому существу свободу, и вначале обусловленное живое существо начинает жизнь с очень высокого положения в этом материальном мире. Иногда оно имеет власть Брахмы, но в силу материальной деятельности оно запутывается и деградирует. Так оно может пасть с положения Брахмы до навозного червя. Поэтому мы можем обнаружить такое множество различных видов.
>  Так происходит деградация и возвышение. Порой живое существо поднимается, а порой деградирует.
> 
> 
> *На этом пути оно страдает*. Когда оно понимает, что деградация и возвышение длятся бесконечно и являются причиной его страданий, оно обращается на поиски Верховного Единого, Кришны."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Да, это лила "навозного червя"  Думаете, Кришна наслаждается, когда мы копошимся в навозе?


Так я ведь и написала, что Кришна наслаждается тогда, когда живое существо начинает думать о Нём. А до этого Кришна конечно-же не наслаждается, ему больно, что джива страдает ради того, чтобы в конце пути прийти к Нему.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> И ещё, ведь духовный мир описывается таким образом, что он полностю противоречит материальному: то что в духовном ценится, в материальном - не ценится, и наоборот.



 О "расах" материального мира

Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет[1], *что материальный мир является отражением мира духовного*: то, что в духовном мире является самым высшим, в его отражении занимает низшее положение.

Так, мадхурья-раса, и особенно паракия-раса, проявленная во Вриндаване, в духовном мире занимает самое высокое положение, в то время как ее искаженное отражение в материальном мире является низшей и самой оскверненной формой «любви».

В материальном мире из всех его рас высшей и наиболее редкой является материальная шанта-раса — философская созерцательность, отрешенность, умиротворение — это идеал, доступный только редким подвижникам и философам. Далее следует бескорыстное служение, служения как раса, то есть форма взаимоотношений. Хотя оно и доступно людям, но и его редко встретишь в материальном мире. Сакхья — бескорыстная и самоотверженная дружба встречается чуть более часто, однако материальная ватсалья уже распространена — все, так или иначе, любят своих детей.  И, наконец, супружеская любовь, в той или иной степени доступна каждому. Таким образом, извращенная мадхурья (или ади-раса) — самый дешевый товар в этом мире. Ватсалья требует минимальной квалификации, на сакхья-расу способны уже далеко не все, а материальная дасья-раса доступна лишь очень возвышенным философам типа А.Швейцера, посвящающим себя служению миру. И, наконец, самая редкая и наиболее высоко ценимая в материальном мире — шанта-раса. Представителей шанта-расы здесь меньше всего: это йоги, погруженные в себя, достигшие просветления.

*Иерархия духовных рас диаметрально противоположна*: духовная мадхурья-раса — высшее проявление чистой, бескорыстной любви души к Богу, тогда как шанта-раса полностью отсутствует в высших сферах духовного мира.

Являя Свои игры во Вриндаване, Господь Кришна раскрывает четыре из пяти существующих рас (во Врадже полностью отсутствуют нейтральные отношения). Однако принесенные Им четыре высшие расы духовного мира остались непонятыми людьми, поскольку развлечения Господа во Врадже слишком напоминали их земные отношения. До сих пор люди недоумевают: "Что это за Бог, который бьет горшки, крадет масло, танцует по ночам с чужими женами?!"

Шанта-раса царит на Брахмалоке, куда попадают йоги, погруженные в медитацию; Настроение дасья-расы преобладает на Вайкунтхе, где все пронизано благоговением и почтением перед Богом. Постижение величественного, могущественного и великолепного аспекта Бога называется айшварья-гьяной, и благочестивым людям этого мира нетрудно впитать в себя этот дух преклонения перед величием Бога.

Отношения, «отравленные» духом айшварьи, не привлекает Кришну, и чтобы научить людей подлинной любви к Богу, Сам Кришна приходит в образе Шри Чайтаньи.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> джива страдает ради того, чтобы в конце пути прийти к Нему


сами придумали?

----------


## Nandini

> Джива не завидует Кришне изначально,изначально просто любопытство-а как это без Кришны?а уже потом Кришна наделяет дживу невежеством,для того,чтоб джива в полной мере узнала как оно без Него.


Мне кажется, мы говорим об одной и той же вещи. А именно, джива думает, как это там без Кришны, без Его любви! Дай-ка я предамся аскезам, которые исключают Его любовь, чтобы в конце концов прийти к Нему обратно, и прочувствовать эту Его любовь в многократных размерах!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Дай-ка я предамся аскезам, которые исключают Его любовь, чтобы в конце концов прийти к Нему обратно, и прочувствовать эту Его любовь в многократных размерах!


это всё в духовном мире можно осуществлять в еще больших размерах

----------


## Nandini

> О "расах" материального мира
> 
> Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет[1], *что материальный мир является отражением мира духовного*: то, что в духовном мире является самым высшим, в его отражении занимает низшее положение.
> 
> Так, мадхурья-раса, и особенно паракия-раса, проявленная во Вриндаване, в духовном мире занимает самое высокое положение, в то время как ее искаженное отражение в материальном мире является низшей и самой оскверненной формой «любви».
> 
> В материальном мире из всех его рас высшей и наиболее редкой является материальная шанта-раса — философская созерцательность, отрешенность, умиротворение — это идеал, доступный только редким подвижникам и философам. Далее следует бескорыстное служение, служения как раса, то есть форма взаимоотношений. Хотя оно и доступно людям, но и его редко встретишь в материальном мире. Сакхья — бескорыстная и самоотверженная дружба встречается чуть более часто, однако материальная ватсалья уже распространена — все, так или иначе, любят своих детей.  И, наконец, супружеская любовь, в той или иной степени доступна каждому. Таким образом, извращенная мадхурья (или ади-раса) — самый дешевый товар в этом мире. Ватсалья требует минимальной квалификации, на сакхья-расу способны уже далеко не все, а материальная дасья-раса доступна лишь очень возвышенным философам типа А.Швейцера, посвящающим себя служению миру. И, наконец, самая редкая и наиболее высоко ценимая в материальном мире — шанта-раса. Представителей шанта-расы здесь меньше всего: это йоги, погруженные в себя, достигшие просветления.
> 
> *Иерархия духовных рас диаметрально противоположна*: духовная мадхурья-раса — высшее проявление чистой, бескорыстной любви души к Богу, тогда как шанта-раса полностью отсутствует в высших сферах духовного мира.
> ...


Спасибо за подробное раскрытие этой интересной темы! Это из Шримад-Бхагаватам?

----------


## Nandini

> это всё в духовном мире можно осуществлять в еще больших размерах


Видимо, такая сложившаяся задача, когда душа находится в оковах материальной природы, ещё более сложная, так как в духовном мире у души очень чёткое понимание вещей, зато в материальном мире это понимание очень затуманено Майей, что усложняет задачу в разы! И это - величайший вызов для души, величайшая возможность показать Кришне, как она его любит, как пройдя через все препятствия, она может к нему вернуться!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> когда душа находится в оковах материальной природы, ещё более сложная, так как в духовном мире у души очень чёткое понимание вещей, зато в материальном мире ето понимание очень затуманено Майей, что усложняет задачу в разы!


это ложное понимание. духовная энергия могущественней материальной в тысячи раз

----------


## Nandini

> это ложное понимание. духовная энергия могущественней материальной в тысячи раз


Конечно, это правда. Но когда сознание затуманено, живому существу приходится пройти через невероятные препятствия, чтобы прийти к пониманию Кришны! Для жителей духовных планет все эти препятствия видимо покажутся болшой eрундой, так как их умы просветлены. Тоже самое можно сказать и о муравйишкe, который тащит на себе еле посильный для него груз-маленькую веточку, которая для человека кажется по весу eрундой. Так что каждому - по силе.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Конечно, это правда. Но когда сознание затуманено, живому существу приходится пройти через невероятные препятствия, чтобы прийти к пониманию Кришны!


это всё в духовном мире можно осуществлять в еще больших размерах. Не хотите признавать желание независимости? хотите почувствовать себя особенным? это Ваше право.

----------


## Nandini

> это всё в духовном мире можно осуществлять в еще больших размерах. Не хотите признавать желание независимости? хотите почувствовать себя особенным? это Ваше право.


Да, это правда, мне трудно признать это желание независимости, так как, как я уже сказала, находясь в духовном мире, душа, на столько любит Кришну, что я не представляю себе, что вдруг она захотела стать независимой от него. В духовном мире может царить только любовь, никакие другие желания не смогут взять верх в духовном мире.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Да, это правда, мне трудно признать это желание независимости


именно вот в этом вся проблема. проблематика зависти вообще очень тонкая наука. вы даже себе не представляется сколько в нас зависти, ой простите, во мне.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Спасибо за подробное раскрытие этой интересной темы! Это из Шримад-Бхагаватам?



Bhaktivinoda Thakur, Sri Caitanya Siksamrta, Shree Gaudiya math, Chennai, ch. 7.7, p. 273 — 274.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Обвинить Кришну в своих проблемах - это для кого-то кажется хорошим решением..  
Это и есть то самое проявление зависти к Кришне   :sed:

----------


## Nandini

> именно вот в этом вся проблема. проблематика зависти вообще очень тонкая наука. вы даже себе не представляется сколько в нас зависти, ой простите, во мне.


Я не отрицаю, что во мне есть зависть. Но я также верю, что в духовном мире её нет.

----------


## Nandini

> Обвинить Кришну в своих проблемах - это для кого-то кажется хорошим решением..  
> Это и есть то самое проявление зависти к Кришне


Если вы думаете, что я обвиняю Кришну в своих проблемах, то это не так. На самом деле, я просто хочу понять вещи для себя. Даже в Бхагавад-Гите Прабхупада говорит, что нужно быть любознательным. Он говорит, что скептецизм - это - хорошо, он помогает человеку прийти к пониманию вещей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если вы думаете, что я обвиняю Кришну в своих проблемах, то это не так. На самом деле, я просто хочу понять вещи для себя. Даже в Бхагавад-Гите Прабхупада говорит, что нужно быть любознательным. Он говорит, что скептецизм - это - хорошо, он помогает человеку прийти к пониманию вещей.


А Вы принимаете Шрилу Прабхупаду полностью или выборочно?

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Я не отрицаю, что во мне есть зависть. Но я также верю, что в духовном мире её нет.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdfpXmnl91o#t=180

Музыкальная пауза ))

----------


## Nandini

> А Вы принимаете Шрилу Прабхупаду полностью или выборочно?


Я принимаю Шрилу Прабхупаду. Но ведь сам Шрила Прабхупада никогда не запрещал своим последователям размышлять над его словами. Я также понимаю и то, что Прабхупада писал свои книги для всех уровней людей. Иногда, чтобы не тревожить умы людей, нужно дать им утверждение и попросить принять его. Но со временем человек может углубить своё понимание в процессе развития. На самом деле, сам Прабхупада говорил, что Бхагавад-Гита - это произведение для начинающих, для тех, кто только становится на путь сознания Кришны, поетому на начальном этапе какие-то вещи нужно принимать на веру. Но потом, когда сознание развивается, оно идёт далше, за пределы этих утверждений. Ещё, ведь сам Прабхупада говорил, что читая ведическую литературу, иногда нам может казаться, что автор сам противоречит себе. Только когда вера и практика укреплятся, тогда многие противоречия сходятся в одну истину.
Пример противоречия Прабхупады самому себе даже в том, что Прабхупада говорит, что прийдя в духовнуй мир, душа никогда уже не "упадёт". А также иногда он говорил, что души даже в духовном мире не застрахованы от "падения". Так что, волей-неволей, задаёшся вопросом..

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> У меня есть очень важный для меня вопрос, на который ещё никто и никогда не дал мне внятного точного ответа.
> ..
> Вообщем, мой вопрос слеующий:
> Почему Кришна создал души такими, что они могут подвергнуться влиянию Майи и затем испытывать все вышеописанные последствия? Почему Он не создал все души подобными Себе, такими, которые не подвержены влиянию Майи, которые всегда бы могли иметь незагрязнённое сознание?


Был както по этому вопросу любопытный пост:
___

Джайва-дхарма (том 1) Бхактивинода Тхакур, глава 16 *




> *Враджанатх: Но ведь Господь Кришна в высшей степени милосерден. Почему же Он позволяет душам падать в материальный мир?
> Бабаджи:
> Кришна обладает не только милосердной, но и игривой природой.
> Желая насладиться самыми разными отношениями с душами в самых разных условиях жизни, Он создал разнообразные эмоции, достигающие кульминации в маха-бхаве, сильнейшем чувстве экстатической любви к Богу.
> При помощи Майи, экспансии Шри Радхи, Он также создал низменные состояния мирской жизни, самым омерзительным из которых является ложное эго - отождествление души с материей.
> Так содействие Радхи помогает духовно взлететь, а влияние Маха-майи - деградировать.
> Во втором случае Господь из милосердия посылает в этот мир проповедников любви к Богу или приходит Сам в различных формах.*


Прокоментирую этот замечательный момент.
 Это вообще отдельная тема, которая может быть одним из существеннейших зрелых плодов всех обсуждений сложных вопросов "об истории".
 О том, для чего же изначально создавался этот мир, и почему было два варианта, а не один?

 И наверное самое нектарное пояснение этого вопроса таково: "*Кришна обладает не только милосердной, но и игривой природой.*"

 И оно дальше прямо и поясняется, совершенно прозрачно и с разных сторон.

 Вообще, все проблемы нашего понимания - в нашем суждении "со своей стороны". И Бога судим с этойже стороны фактически по жизни,- что бы ни говорили. И насчет всех серьезных моментов так.

 Но если бы мы посмотрели на тоже созидание со стороны Бога - совсем бы по другому мыслили. Это конечно невозможно, но .. в этом то и Цель!
 Значит - возможно, до какойто степени, во всяком случае. Значит и усилия должны предпринимать. Значит и обсуждать серьезные вопросы нужно лишь после того, как с этого начал.

 О самом субъекте изначально идет речь, и о том, как же Он (такой, каков Он есть) создавал различные изначальные категории. Например тут показателен вопрос созидания вселенной. Трудно людям говорить, что Он - лежит посреди океана, на большом многоголовом змее, что вырастил лотос из пупка и там первое существо проявил..

 Это людьми воспринимается как сказка в лучшем случае, и они даже могут везде ссылки дать на этот момент созидания, "неопровержимо доказывая", что кришнаиты - просто откровенно невменяемые, в такие сказки просто тупо верят..

Но почему? Почему как раз за базу и не принять Его игривую природу? Что во всех своих действиях Он - именно играется, а не зубами скрежешчет? С этим - принципиальные трудности. Всякие традиционники всех религий так постарались в этом мире, что сам Бог Живой, игривый - уже за откровенную доказанную глупость все воспринимают..

И сразу выпиет сам подход "традиционников", которые напрочь уводят от Бога Живого. Они пытаются пояснить все со стороны "соблюдения традиций", и о том, что Господь не только милостив, но и приколен - склонны вообще не думать. А тем не менее, Он - личность, и многие качества этой личности - нам всем известны по отдельным их описаниям.
 То есть они, глупые, требуют еще какихто доказательств своей неправоты, а тем не менее, этого базового момента - с исбытком хватает, чтобы их совсем не слушать. Это их скучное уничижительно-неполноценное восприятие мира,- самая нижняя часть духовных миров. И уж где, как в Христианстве или тем более Сознании Кришны это не видеть! И что касается Гаура-сампрадаи, то тут этот один "мелкий момент" - абсолютно принципиален.

 Личное достижение каждым общения с Богом Прикольным наша цель, но никак не "соблюдение традиций". Проблема тут наверное первым делом в том, что они никак не представляют Высшее, самое серьезное и главное, и считают, что никто это не может..  :smilies: Нет, кто-то может, и все - должны!
-

 Вот и подход: с самого начала. Уже даже отдельно не со Шри Чайтаньи, а с того, о Ком Он говорил. И обсуждать все это отдельно - совершенно ненаучно!

 "С середины" всерьез выяснять такие моменты - это просто показывать свое абсолютное невежество к самой сути. И любые обсуждения "ссередины" - не более, чем умственные спекуляции. И сам Прабхупада этот отдельный момент подчеркивал. Что изучая туже Гиту - нужно изучать ее целиком, с позиции самого Автора.

 Да, Он не лишает свои отделенные частички независимости выбора, и создал для них два разных мира. Где главенствуют два различных проявления любви (мира форм): к Нему, или - к себе. У каждого - свой выбор. И "история" каждого - своя. Именно об этом и был спор: все ли "были уже Там", или изначальная точка отчета: что нет (имперсональное сияние, пограничная энергия в чистом виде).

 Тут сначала и посмотрим со стороны упомянутого в этом творении его качества игривости, в противовес доминированию "справедливости, милости, традиций" или еще чего. Он - прикалывается, и именно этим и привлекает. Не тем, что самый красивый, а именно личными качествами прикольности. Если это убрать - уберем и всю Гаудиа-сампрадаю и вообще весь доступ к самым высшим планетам.

 Он дает выбрать этот мир, и это особо Его не парит. Выбрал - ну и иди, как хочешь.. Но не тот, кто только тем и занят, что беспокоиться о нашей судьбе!

 И такое изначальное его видение принципиально меняет сам подход ко всему дальше. Хотя прямых противоречий здесь нет ни с одной "картиной падений", но это совершенно меняет все отношение, а значит и сам субъективный выбор во всех спорных моментах. То есть изначально такое знание о его трансцендентности чьимто (кроме Радхи) запаркам - дает дальше определенное видение и всего остального.

 Но тем не менее, он исполняет свой долг, и посылает сюда проповедников. То есть его спокойное отношение к выбору каждого - не противоречит отдельным попыткам привлечь таки в более прикольное место. Есть разные формы, а мы со своей стороны должны Их непротиворечиво понять.

 И "непротиворечиво понять" - его сначала включить надо! А то этот тумблер у многих - заржавел в выключенном положении, и это для них - совершенно естественное положение вещей..





> *Враджанатх: Но неужели для удовольствия Бога души должны обязательно страдать?*


Вот и посмотрим: откуда взялся сам вопрос? Именно из непонимания независимой игривой природы высшего наслаждающегося всем сущим. Типа как он мог: Он же наш слуга, должен об этом в первую очередь заботиться..

А не должен и не обязан Он никому и ничего! И если ты упрямо выбираешь свое - твои проблемы: ".. Нет, уж лучше вы к нам.."  :smilies: 





> *Бабаджи:
> Верней сказать, что по милости Бога души, в отличие от материи, наделены независимостью, свободой выбора. Все относительно. Что для одного - страдание, для другого - наслаждение. Так или иначе, мирские удовольствия в конце приносят лишь боль. В отчаянии душа стремится к счастью, не смешанному со страданиями. Дух поиска приводит ее к духовной практике. Так боль подталкивает к истинному счастью. Страдание - ступень к настоящему счастью.*


Так все вечнообусловленные и Привлекаются в больших количествах Туда: не потому, что он им нужен, а потому, что здесь - неприкольно. И любая имперсональная даже школа с этого и начинается: "есть страдания". И просто чтобы избежать их - получают разум, и понимание необходимости выбрать принципиально иной мир. Такая формула изначально здесь. То есть в любом случае такая формула - база Достижения чего либо в этом мире.

 Иногда проявляются и исключения: те, кто лично привлекательны, и их другие выбирают уже "позитивным путем". То есть не столько из-за страданий в других случаях (хотя это тоже имеет значение: понимание принципиальной скучности всего остального в любом случае), но прямо: из-за качеств Кришны, в них проявленных.





> *Враджанатх: Хотя эти страдания в конце концов приводят к счастью, обусловленные души все же очень мучаются. Неужели Всемогущий Господь не мог придумать какого-то иного пути, пути без страданий?
> Бабаджи:
> Кришна волен наслаждаться самыми разными чудесными играми. Этот мир - одна из Его чудесных игр. А почему бы и нет?*


То есть "никак не проехали": обратно все! Ну никак не дотянете до того, что именно он должен быть нашим слугой, а не наоборот..

 И это важно еще и потому, что если бы он - был другим, то и не было бы никакой экстатичной привлекательности вообще ! ! !

 Тогда бы духовный мир был бы везде таким: просто "справедливым".. То есть тут невозможно по-дугому, а в таком варианте его отдельного характера - и есть сама возможность привлечься самым прикольным состоянием сознания, полностью отойдя от всяких "справедливостей".
И до этого упоминалось, что раз уж все души созданы по одному "образу и подобию", то есть ведь те, кто этуже самую свободу использует для реальных наслаждений Там. Так что, не создавать такого качества, чтобы "отвернувшихся не обидеть"? А какже другие??

Ну и сама природа наша отдельно выпиет. Дело в том, что нет у нас никакой отдельной природы, специально для отдельных частичек какойто отдельной категории...
В том то и прикол, что мы как души - из Бога прямо и состоим,- из Его личной материи. А значит и его качеств.
Просто качеств этих - много, и вся свобода заключается в том, какие из них кому ближе.
И Ему даже пришлось материальные качества получить, вернее - их изначальные категории "в себе"проявить: ибо есть те, кому именно такие отношения с Ним - дороги.

 Да, у него был выбор как все создавать. Но он выбрал именно такой вариант. Это не просто справедливая игра (мир страданий) для тех, кому нравится служить себе. Эта самая игра - еще и чудесная, он сделал ее именно такой: то есть будучи игривым и чудесным в момент и ее созидания.
А во втором приближении и видим единый изначальный механизм всех "созиданий": не Он все создает, а мы же сами. Мы - это Он и есть, и именно для общения со всеми нами Он и "поделил себя" на отдельные частички (и разные отдельные миры создал уже потом из этого), и играет,- с каждым отдельно, как будтобы это не он непосредствено. В этой нашей частичной независимости - изначальное понимание всего дальше.
Кто что хочет - то и получает. Таковы изначальные правила.
И уже не так важно, что "создает непосредственно" - Господь, а не мы. Но важно то, что не для себя создает, а подвязавшись исполнятьжелания своих отделенных частичек.
И есть возможность забыть о Целом: переключив внимание на такихже, или тем более, только о своих наслаждениях думать. Это весьма научно называют невежеством: по определению. Забвение, выбор чегото существенного не знать.





> *Но даже если мы заменим одну игру на другую, это все равно не избавит нас от тех или иных трудностей и страданий. Все подчинены воле Бога. Может ли избежать трудностей тот, кто подчинен чужой власти? К чему эти сетования в адрес Господа? Именно трудности, которые души испытывают в играх Кришны, и доставляют им настоящую радость. Если душа выбирает по своей воле этот мир, то кого еще можно винить в этом?*


А теоретический другой вариант - когда вообще нет выбора: только Его мир. Но как тогда с теми, кто не хочет быть там, играть по Его правилам?? Просто заставлять???

 Для него эта наша игра - как игра и воспринимается. Мы хотим с ним так поиграть. Так в чем - проблемы?

 Это не страдания для нас, а наслаждения. Вернее то, что мы сами выбрали за наслаждения для себя. И так он тоже с нами играет. Только в других формах.

 И Радхика (вся Ей слава!) тоже в отдельной форме тут с ним и с нами играет - как мы сами захотели поиграть с Ними.

 Как он тут в образе всеразрушающего времени и Смерти, так и Ее тут иногда называют самым ужасным существом во всех вселенных.

 И Радхика - тоже ведь личность, а не просто "океан милости", и тоже играет с ним в соответствии с его играми здесь.





> *Враджанатх: Тогда зачем Бог дал душе такую свободу воли? Он ведь знает, какая из душ злоупотребит своей независимостью и навлечет на себя страдания. Даровать душе такую каверзную свободу - просто жестоко! Разве не так, о праведный?
> Бабаджи:
> Свобода воли - истинное сокровище.
> Без нее душа была бы так же ничтожна, как камень. У Кришны свобода воли, и у души, Его подобия, тоже есть свобода воли. Дух невозможно лишить присущих ему качеств.
> Именно благодаря своей свободе души могут властвовать над материей. Злоупотребляя своей свободой, они отправляются в материальныймир, заставляя Кришну плакать от сострадания. Искренне желая их спасти, Он следует за душами в этот мир и являет Свои божественные игры. Видя, что они не привлекаются Его играми, Он приходит в Навадвипу как Шри Чайтанья и рассказывает им о любви к Богу.*



 Да, есть такая его форма, которая созерцает такой несчастный выбор живых свободных частичек. Форма Гауранги, которого и называют самым милостивым его воплощением. Тут ведь он с Радхой вместе - которая и отличается максимальным пониманием нашего положения.

 И здесь он понимает обоих: и своей игривой независимой трансцендентности, и наших реальных переживаний в таких "играх".

 Но это не отменяет ни трансцендентных игр среди тех, кто принял его как он есть, ни нашего свободного выбора.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Пример противоречия Прабхупады самому себе даже в том, что Прабхупада говорит, что прийдя в духовнуй мир, душа никогда уже не "упадёт". А также иногда он говорил, что души даже в духовном мире не застрахованы от "падения". Так что, волей-неволей, задаёшся вопросом..


Шрила Прабхупада никогда не противоречит сам себе, он все очень ясно и однозначно об'ясняет.

Просто вы не правильно понимаете этот момент, Нандини.

Представьте себя, когда Вы вернетесь в свой дом, к Кришне. Вы потом захотите снова вернуться в материальный мир? Вы лично захотите??

Конечно, нет.
В этом смысл этого утверждения: Те дживы, которые вернулись к Кришне больше не падают. Они не хотят.
Понимаете этот момент?

Но! Поскольку Кришна оставляет нам свободу выбора, мы (теоретически ) можем опять уйти оттуда. Но мы не уйдём, правда?


В целом, эту тему, падения дживы, лучше сильно не развивать, поскольку уже все сказано -пересказано  :smilies: 
Есть хорошая лекция на эту тему и цитаты Прабхупады.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Души не были созданы. 
Зависть, страдания, "опущение" и пр. являются обусловленностью материальной природой. Душа не пересекается с материальной природой "ни в одной точке".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я принимаю Шрилу Прабхупаду. 
> На самом деле, сам Прабхупада говорил, что Бхагавад-Гита - это произведение для начинающих, для тех, кто только становится на путь сознания Кришны,


Нет. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что _Бхагавад-Гита_ - это "Азбука понимания Бога". Это означает, что без её знаний мы не продвинемся в духовном понимании. Это не "произведение для начинающих".

"Шрила Прабхупада: Гита предназначена для того, чтобы понять кто такой Бог.
 И когда вы действительно заняты служением Богу, эти вещи придут. Это высочайший уровень. Гита - это Азбука понимания Бога"

" Если ты тщательно изучишь все наши книги, которые есть на сегодня, особенно _Бхагавад-гиту как она есть_, в твоем распоряжении окажутся ответы на любые вопросы, какие только могут тебе встретиться. Пожалуйста, вдохновляй других читать нашу _Бхагавад-гиту_, по меньшей мере, по одной главе в день. "(_письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Упендре, 6 января 1969)_

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Души не были созданы. 
> .. Душа не пересекается с материальной природой "ни в одной точке".


Это то да, есть и такое объяснение, на уровне ничего не объяснения.
То есть согласен, но с точки зрения философии это "рождение" нужно пояснять.

Хотябы в связи с созданием этого мира, и отдельно - тот самый спорный вопрос "о падении" (были ли все уже на духовных планетах).
То есть там "не были созданы" - можно связать только с безличным сиянием прямо, а дальше "история рождения" должна быть пояснена.

Кстати, да: имперсональное сияние это и не индивидуальность, то есть нас как отдельных частичек в таком случае вообще и нет. Уже вне области определения понятия рождения.

Можно сказать, что это и есть "то, что до нашего рождения" (именно с духовной платформы этого понятия). 
А если мы в один из миров форм (материальный или духовный) попадаем, - вопросы рождения - очень важны в философии любой религии.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...То есть там "не были созданы" - можно связать только с безличным сиянием прямо, а дальше "история рождения" должна быть пояснена.
> ...
> А если мы в один из миров форм (материальный или духовный) попадаем, - вопросы рождения - очень важны в философии любой религии.


Шри Кришна говорит Арджуне, что Арджуна всегда был. Это было сказано личности, тому, кто может слушать и понять это. Это значит, что личность Арджуны не меняется в своей сути.

Нет начала бытия души, как нет начала бытия Кришны.

Мы всегда Кришной, эта связь всегда с нами, она вечна.

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

Спрашивать "Почему Кришна сделал так или этак?" все равно, что спрашивать по какой цене электростанция покупает электроэнергию.
У Кришны нет причины, нет внешних обстоятельств, нет ничего, что могло бы заставить его поступать так или иначе.
Хотя есть конечно, это любовь, Он подчиняется любви. 
Можно строить логически более или менее стройные теории, которые объяснят что-то... Но причину понять действительно невозможно, если Он не захочет раскрыть ее. Но не факт, что не соврет...
Почему Он создал души подверженными Майе? А если бы они были неподверженны, это было бы лучше? Чем?
Майя ведь это не просто энергия, которая заставляет страдать, она учит нас, мотивирует, дает нам почувствовать свою неполноценность, толкает нас создавать различные отношения и т.д.

----------


## Nandini

> Спрашивать "Почему Кришна сделал так или этак?" все равно, что спрашивать по какой цене электростанция покупает электроэнергию.
> У Кришны нет причины, нет внешних обстоятельств, нет ничего, что могло бы заставить его поступать так или иначе.
> Хотя есть конечно, это любовь, Он подчиняется любви. 
> Можно строить логически более или менее стройные теории, которые объяснят что-то... Но причину понять действительно невозможно, если Он не захочет раскрыть ее. Но не факт, что не соврет...
> Почему Он создал души подверженными Майе? А если бы они были неподверженны, это было бы лучше? Чем?
> Майя ведь это не просто энергия, которая заставляет страдать, она учит нас, мотивирует, дает нам почувствовать свою неполноценность, толкает нас создавать различные отношения и т.д.


Интересное рассуждение. Значит, по-вашему получается, что пока душа не соприкоснётся с майей, она остаётся незнающей или не достаточно знающей? А как же сат, чит, ананда (вечность, знаниие и блаженство), вечно присутствующие в ней? И ещё получается, что в духовном мире души не достаточно мотивированы и не осознают своего соотношения с Кришной? Значит поэтому Кришна создал майю, чтобы "показать" душе, как ничтожна она по сравнению с Ним и научить её как правильно строить отношения с Собой? Правильно я понимаю ваши рассуждения?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Шри Кришна говорит Арджуне, что Арджуна всегда был. Это было сказано личности, тому, кто может слушать и понять это. Это значит, что личность Арджуны не меняется в своей сути.
> 
> Нет начала бытия души, как нет начала бытия Кришны.
> 
> Мы всегда Кришной, эта связь всегда с нами, она вечна.


Ваша вера - понятна. Вы в это верите.
Насчет того, что имелась ввиду вечная личность. Но приверженцы имперсональной позиции узрят в этом другое вечное - к чему Кришна обращался.
 А наша связь .. с Кем - вечна? В этом то и вопрос!

 Слышал, что признается например смена сварупы: в играх Гауранги с других Вайкунтх на Голоку попадают.

Как могли бы увидеть - вопросы в любом случае остаются.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И ещё получается, что в духовном мире души не достаточно мотивированы и не осознают своего соотношения с Кришной?


Живые существа осознают, но могут захотеть наслаждаться без Кришны. Разве вы не знаете примеров, когда ребёнок из богатой и благополучной семьи становится бродягой? Ему интересно, он хочет попробовать всего, и даже невежественного "наслаждения". Это ведь не означает, что его Отец специально выбрасывает его из родного дома?

Возможно, что вы - замужняя женщина. Неужели вам было бы приятней любить своего мужа, если бы вы не были свободны в своём выборе? Вам приятней было бы быть безвольной рабыней во взаимоотношениях с близкими людьми?
Ответ известен. Любовь возникает там, где есть свободный выбор.
Так и Кришна, Он создал всё идеально для взаимоотношений. И это не Его ошибка, как вам кажется, это - Его идеальное создание: Мы имеем некоторую долю независимости, поэтому отношения наиболее приятны. Вы не согласны с этим, Нандини?


В Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что Господь создал этот мир в угоду нам, из любви. Этот материальный мир Ему не нужен настолько, что Он даже не желает с ним соприкасаться и является тут изредка только ради своих преданных.

Шрила Прабхупада: "наше ложное отождествление себя с телом — следствие того, что мы забыли о Господе. 
Мы хотели забыть Кришну, покинуть Его, чтобы наслаждаться материальным миром, и Кришна предоставил нам такую возможность".

----------


## Ольга Ч.

А разве в духовном мире есть какое-либо влияние, которое дает дживе хоть мизерный шанс отклониться от любовного служения Кришне? Трех гун нет... чтобы джива хоть на миг допустила мысль, что она чего то стоит без Кришны, должен быть змей-искуситель, а в духовном мире ВСЁ любит Кришну, всё хочет служить ему. Откуда берется сила, воздействующая на маленькую дживу, чтобы повернуть ее выбор в сторону от Кришны или позавидовать ему, если такой силы в принципе не может быть в духовном мире? Мне это тоже очень интересно.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> А разве в духовном мире есть какое-либо влияние, которое дает дживе хоть мизерный шанс отклониться от любовного служения Кришне?


задайте себе вопрос, любит ли Кришна эту самую дживу? 
Если да, то ограничение свободы входит в рамки этой любви? Если входят ограничение, то тогда всё понятно, джива не может отклониться, как в тюрьме распорядок дня.
А если входят ограничение свободы то какая это любовь?
А если не входят, то почему джива не может отклониться от служения и самой пожелать стать Кришной? Разве это не проявление свободы? Разве это не проявление любви Кришны? Понимаете?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А разве в духовном мире есть какое-либо влияние, которое дает дживе хоть мизерный шанс отклониться от любовного служения Кришне? Трех гун нет... чтобы джива хоть на миг допустила мысль, что она чего то стоит без Кришны, должен быть змей-искуситель, а в духовном мире ВСЁ любит Кришну, всё хочет служить ему. Откуда берется сила, воздействующая на маленькую дживу, чтобы повернуть ее выбор в сторону от Кришны или позавидовать ему, если такой силы в принципе не может быть в духовном мире? Мне это тоже очень интересно.


Как я это понимаю.

Единственное* желание* живых существ побыть в роли Бога даёт нам возможность оказаться в материальном мире. В духовном мире нет влияния трех гун, поэтому в тот же миг, когда это *желание* появляется, джива "покидает" духовный мир. (Хотя, из некоторых цитат Шрилы Прабхупады мы можем увидеть, что на самом деле мы никогда не оставляли духовный мир (но это уже более сложный уровень понимания).




> Откуда берется сила, воздействующая на маленькую дживу


Эта сила желания исходит от самой дживы. Несмотря на наш маленький размер, мы обладаем всеми потенциями Кришны.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Кастурика, спасибо за пояснения
Мне наоборот, раньше это было "так же понятно", а теперь непонятно
Как в параллельной теме про грехи на райских планетах, преданные писали, что там нет сил, которые дают возможность отклониться от дхармы... аналогично этому в духовном мире нет сил, позволяющих дживе отклониться от Кришны. Потенция у дживы есть, свобода выбора есть, а условий нет, не потому что их кто-то запретил, а просто невозможно не любить и не хотеть служить Кришне, это обусловлено качествами Господа, а не нашей свободой воли... просто потому что он Всепривлекающий.

Я не настаиваю, может разберусь позже

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> свобода выбора есть, а условий нет


а свобода разве это не условие?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кастурика, спасибо за пояснения
> Мне наоборот, раньше это было "так же понятно", а теперь непонятно


Мы можем попытаться разобраться вместе. Хотя это не столько предмет понимания, сколько реализация и вера, передаваемые вайшнавами. Мне  помогли многочисленные цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады и ответы на форуме Враджендра Кумара прабху, и его лекция "Изначальное положение дживы" http://myzlo.info/poisk/%D0%9D%D0%B0...B8%D0%B2%D1%8B




> Как в параллельной теме про грехи на райских планетах, преданные писали, что там нет сил, которые дают возможность отклониться от дхармы... аналогично этому в духовном мире нет сил, позволяющих дживе отклониться от Кришны.


Если нет возможности отклониться, то невозможно говорить освободе выбора. Не понимаю, как это возможно для человеческой формы существования? Для животных в материальном мире это так безусловно.

В отношении Райских планет, возможно, в их программу заложено безудержное "наслаждение" для "отдыхающих", которое не карается Ямараджем? Но Индра ведь расплачивается, верно? (Это я рассуждаю. Но у меня недостаточно пока цитат по этой теме)

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Кастурика, спасибо  :buket:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Видимо, пока не за что  :smilies: 
Ольга, вы слушали эту лекцию?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Видимо, пока не за что 
> Ольга, вы слушали эту лекцию?


Я ее слушала раньше
Просто у меня ассоциации с болезнью в теле.. потенциально микроб сидит, а заболевает человек только когда для этого появляются неблагоприятные для человека и благоприятные для вируса условия. Вроде как свобода выбора не нарушается..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ольга, я не поняла ход мысли((

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Ольга, я не поняла ход мысли((


В духовном мире не может быть ситуации, неблагоприятной для дживы, микроб "нелюбви к Кришне" не имеет возможности завладеть дживой, потому что там просто нет энергий нелюбви и отделенности от Кришны... вообще желание отделиться диктуется эго, а это уже категория материального мира.. А свобода выбора в духовном мире выражается в выборе средств проявления любви к Кришне. 
Простите, я уже кажется по второму кругу

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В духовном мире не может быть ситуации, неблагоприятной для дживы, микроб "нелюбви к Кришне" не имеет возможности завладеть дживой, потому что там просто нет энергий нелюбви и отделенности от Кришны


В свою очередь я не могу понять, почему речь идёт о нелюбви к Кришне? Чистая джива всегда сохраняет свою любовь к Кришне, просто наша любовь покрыта.
 У дживы возникает зависть, иногда Шрила Прабхупада использует слово "неосторожность", благодаря чему она может попытаться наслаждаться независимо.
Нигде не говорится, что дживы разлюбила Кришну.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ещё какое-то время пообщаемся, а потом тему закроют. 
Никак не удаётся обойти эту коварную тему "падения".   :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> В свою очередь я не могу понять, почему речь идёт о нелюбви к Кришне? Чистая джива всегда сохраняет свою любовь к Кришне, *просто наша любовь покрыта.*
>  У дживы возникает зависть, иногда Шрила Прабхупада использует слово "неосторожность", благодаря чему она может попытаться наслаждаться независимо.
> Нигде не говорится, что дживы разлюбила Кришну.


Покрыта чем? Нет же гун, которые покрывают и искажают.
Зависть разве не тамас? 




> Ещё какое-то время пообщаемся, а потом тему закроют.
> Никак не удаётся обойти эту коварную тему "падения".


Дааа.. везде она вылезает

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Покрыта чем? Нет же гун, которые покрывают и искажают.
> Зависть разве не тамас?


Чистое сознание дживы покрывается уже в мат.мире.
Что мы чувствовали в духовном мире, прежде, чем отвернуться?.... мм, уверена, что никто тут не об'яснит. Думаю, что это не та зависть, с которой мы знакомы  :smilies: 

Когда вернёмся, вспомним. Хотя, вряд ли захотим вспоминать...  :smilies:

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...Но приверженцы имперсональной позиции узрят в этом другое вечное - к чему Кришна обращался...


к чему-то обращаться странно. Не думаю, Что Кришна обращался к чему-то, обращаться можно к личности.



> А наша связь .. с Кем - вечна? В этом то и вопрос!


хм... Вам это действительно интересно?..

----------


## Nandini

> Чистое сознание дживы покрывается уже в мат.мире.
> Что мы чувствовали в духовном мире, прежде, чем отвернуться?.... мм, уверена, что никто тут не об'яснит. Думаю, что это не та зависть, с которой мы знакомы 
> 
> Когда вернёмся, вспомним. Хотя, вряд ли захотим вспоминать...


Раз это "не такая зависть, с которой мы знакомы", тогда значит, что это не зависть, а что-то другое, так как в этом материальном мире мы называем своими именами только вещи, с которыми мы знакомы. Никакие обьяснения в этой ленте выше не доказывают что эта так называемая "зависть" не могла быть *светлым устремлением* души пойти на аскезы в материальный мир ради Кришны.
И эта версия представляется мне ближе, так как я уже упомянула, что мне кажется нелогичным, что в наивыссшей степени просветлённая душа вдруг обращается всторону нелюбви к Кришне, к зависти. Ведь зависть - это нелюбовь, все это знают. Она возникает только тогда и к тому, когда мы перестаём любить.
Поэтому эта версия для меня остаётся наиболее преемлимой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Никто и ничего не собирался "доказывать". Для того, чтобы понять, что Кришна - Всеблагой нужно заниматься  духовной практикой, рано ложиться, рано вставать, повторять джапу с утра. Тогда будет шанс.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> что в наивыссшей степени просветлённая душа


забыли добавить - в высшей степени свободная душа, это самая важная часть вопроса

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> А разве в духовном мире есть какое-либо влияние, которое дает дживе хоть мизерный шанс отклониться от любовного служения Кришне?
> 
> Трех гун нет... чтобы джива хоть на миг допустила мысль, что она чего то стоит без Кришны, должен быть змей-искуситель, а в духовном мире ВСЁ любит Кришну, всё хочет служить ему. Откуда берется сила, воздействующая на маленькую дживу, чтобы повернуть ее выбор в сторону от Кришны или позавидовать ему, если такой силы в принципе не может быть в духовном мире? Мне это тоже очень интересно.


Да, это - вопрос! Главный вопрос, который постоянно обходят. Типа это "менее важно", а есть тото и тото..
Тут может быть исключение из правила - это да, можно допускать. Но крайне единичные, а не столько "бесконечно много" живых существ материальной вселенной.
Если есть правила - то и говорить дальше об исключениях. А не надвух стьях одновременно..

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> к чему-то обращаться странно. Не думаю, Что Кришна обращался к чему-то, обращаться можно к личности.
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 наша связь .. с Кем - вечна? В этом то и вопрос!
> 			
> ...


Я бы не сказал, что лично мне это интересно.
Вопрос не в интересе, а критериях оценок в обсуждениях.

И дальше увидеть саму "площадку обсуждений", саму энергию (разумного непредвзятого подхода на основе четких критериев, начальных аксиом).

И здесь вопиет само непонимание того, что не Ваше мнение важно, в том споре с имперсоналистами.
Речь идет о непротиворечивости картин мира, где они заранее не считают наличие вечной личности (в мире форм)- аксиомой.

----------


## Nandini

Ещё хотелось бы заметить, очень часто слышу от преданных, что Прабхупада сам ничего не придумал, всё что он написал в своих комментариях к священным писаниям, всё имеет подтверждение в этих же священных писаниях. Отсюда вопрос, мог бы пожалуиста кто-нибудь конкретно найти отрывок из какого-либо ваишнавского священного писания, уточню, не из комментария к нему, а именно из самого оригинального писания на санскрите, что душа, находясь на Голоке с Кришной, позавидовала Кришне, и по этой причине очутилась в материальном мире?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Этот момент по всей видимости строго следует из философии, что можно отдельно рассмотреть.
Но - не насчет Голоки, и не насчет такого количества.

То есть можно такое допустить (падение с Вайкунтх, и даже, теоретически, с Голоки), и если оно есть - то наверное изза зависти.

----------


## Nandini

> Этот момент по всей видимости строго следует из философии, что можно отдельно рассмотреть.
> Но - не насчет Голоки, и не насчет такого количества.
> 
> То есть можно такое допустить (падение с Вайкунтх, и даже, теоретически, с Голоки), и если оно есть - то наверное изза зависти.


На сегодняшний день существует достаточно много разных теорий, обясняющих "падение" души в материальный мир, и зависть к Кришне - лишь одна из них, поэтому хотелось бы всё-таки чётких доказательств на этот счёт из санскритских ведических текстов..

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Но пока этого не приводят, может опишите эти теории?

И в любом случае полезно, разумение никто не отменял, даже если это не поддерживается - всегда полезно знать почему.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Теория первая. Мы не падали с Вайкунтхи, поскольку Шастры четко указывают на то, что из духовного мира джива не падает. Соответственно   баддха-джива никогда не была в нем.

----------


## Nandini

> Но пока этого не приводят, может опишите эти теории?
> 
> И в любом случае полезно, разумение никто не отменял, даже если это не поддерживается - всегда полезно знать почему.


*Теория вторая*: Да, некоторые дживы делают выбор сразу в пользу материального мира, но причина в том, что она хочет понять саму себя со всех сторон, во всей своей полноте, это проявление извечного стремления к познанию и самосовершенству, не смотря на трудности и возможные страдания. В материальном мире она достигает совершенства жизни, а те, кто идут сразу в духовный мир – нет. Так, кто же более разумен?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Сезон теорий объявляется открытым :smilies:  Хорошо, что это всего лишь просто теории.

----------


## Nandini

> *Теория вторая*: Да, некоторые дживы делают выбор сразу в пользу материального мира, но причина в том, что она хочет понять саму себя со всех сторон, во всей своей полноте, это проявление извечного стремления к познанию и самосовершенству, не смотря на трудности и возможные страдания. В материальном мире она достигает совершенства жизни, а те, кто идут сразу в духовный мир – нет. Так, кто же более разумен?


Эта теория с моэй точки зрения достаточно целесообразна. Если пойти от противного и сказать, что зачем душе идти в материальный мир, если у неё есть всё знание, но если посмотреть со стороны теории "зависти к Кришне", где же это благоразумное знание, если душа позавидовала Кришне не принимая во внимание знание о последстиях такого деяствия? Поэтому, видимо, душе необходим опыт нахождения "далеко" от Кришны, чтобы самой понять, как это больно и глупо находиться в таком состоянии, и осознав это, начать путь к развитию.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Эта теория с моей точки зрения достаточно целесообразна.


согласен, это Ваша точка зрения



> душа позавидовала Кришне не принимая во внимание знание о последстиях такого деяствия?


а последствие как раз таки полностью соответствуют цели. Вы не согласны?



> Поэтому, видимо, душе необходим опыт нахождения "далеко" от Кришны


а чем духовный мир не устраивает в такой цели? духовный мир могущественней материального в тысячи раз

----------


## Nandini

> Но пока этого не приводят, может опишите эти теории?
> 
> И в любом случае полезно, разумение никто не отменял, даже если это не поддерживается - всегда полезно знать почему.


Есть конечно много и других теорий, которые мне кажутся не достаточно целесообразными, по сравнению с этой, второй теорией. Одна из таких теории говорит, что дживы - это корпускулы сияния Вишну, они находятся в круговороте, выходя из тела Вишну и входя в него обратно. Эти корпускулы настолько малы, что потеряны среди всех других сияющих корпусул, поэтому даже не могут увидеть самого Вишну, да и сам Вишну их не замечает. Некоторых корпускул на определённой стадии это не устраивает, и они решают уйти в материальный мир, чтобы начать "реальное" взаимодействие с Кришной, в плане служения. Но как я сазала, я не считаю эту теорию достаточно целесообразной..

----------


## Nandini

> согласен, это Ваша точка зрения
> 
> а последствие как раз таки полностью соответствуют цели. Вы не согласны?
> 
> а чем духовный мир не устраивает в такой цели? духовный мир могущественней материального в тысячи раз


Если духовный мир могущественнeй материального во много раз, почему же тогда Кришна создал гораздо менее могущественные миры? Почему тогда не "проучить" неблагоразумных джив в духовных мирах, если они такие могущественные?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если духовный мир могущественнeй материального во много раз, почему же тогда Кришна создал гораздо менее могущественные миры? Почему тогда не "проучить" неблагоразумных джив в духовных мирах, если они такие могущественные?


а чем материальный мир плох? вполне подходящая кандидатура

----------


## Nandini

> а чем материальный мир плох? вполне подходящая кандидатура


Дмитрий, вы же сами сначала сказали, что для нахождения души "далеко" от Кришны душе достаточно остаться в духовном мире, так как духовный мир для этой цели вполне могущественный. Потом я ответила, что зачем тогда было создавать материальный мир, чтобы отправить туда дживу для "осознания своей ошибки", если духовный мир так могуществен. Если он так могуществен, то видимо можно и там создать себе условия аскезы, которые помогли бы душе "исправиться". А потом вы же и ответили, что "а чем материальный мир плох?"

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если он так могуществен, то видимо можно и там создать себе условия аскезы, которые помогли бы душе "исправиться".


а зачем духовной энергии исполнять функции материальной? какой в этом смысл?
материальная энергия для тех кто отвернулся, духовная для тех кто не отварачивался. иерархию еще никто не отменял

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Насчет первой теории - и сам на той волне.



> *Теория вторая*: Да, некоторые дживы делают выбор сразу в пользу материального мира, но причина в том, что она хочет понять саму себя со всех сторон, во всей своей полноте, это проявление извечного стремления к познанию и самосовершенству..


А эта вторая - таже первая, только со спорными пояснениями:
стремление к самопознанию и самосовершенству - не подтверждается практикой.
Это крайнее исключение, уже на очень серьезном уровне развития. А так это с начала эволюции никому не нужно.

Что касается такого развития, то без него в духовный мир хода нет, так что "другой" категории (кроме постепенной эволюции здесь) - видимо и нет.

----------


## Nandini

> Насчет первой теории - и сам на той волне.
> 
> А эта вторая - таже первая, только со спорными пояснениями:
> стремление к самопознанию и самосовершенству - не подтверждается практикой.
> Это крайнее исключение, уже на очень серьезном уровне развития. А так это с начала эволюции никому не нужно.
> 
> Что касается такого развития, то без него в духовный мир хода нет, так что "другой" категории (кроме постепенной эволюции здесь) - видимо и нет.


Под развитием имеется ввиду постепенное осознание существования высшего разума, за чем следует осознание существования личности Бога. Всё это осознание обычно приходит после страданий, которые движут развитием, по крайней мере, на первой стадии. И в итоге, всё это помогает в развитии любви к Богу, которая преобретает огромные размеры в разлуке. То есть, на самом деле, предпосылками к этому уходу в материальный мир опять является желание к совершению аскез ради Кришны.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> .. И в итоге, всё это помогает в развитии любви к Богу, которая преобретает огромные размеры в разлуке. 
> 
> То есть, на самом деле, предпосылками к этому уходу в материальный мир опять является желание к совершению аскез ради Кришны.


Последений момент конечно мягко говоря - спорный. Не могли бы прояснить, как так..? Все негодяи в этом мире  - аскезу ради Кришны совершают?

А первый имеет любопытную принципиальную тонкость: Новый завет (о личных взаимоотношениях) - трансцендентен пути освобождения! То есть из тех страданий и освобождения не проявляется. А наоборот даже!

----------


## Nandini

> Последений момент конечно мягко говоря - спорный. Не могли бы прояснить, как так..? Все негодяи в этом мире  - аскезу ради Кришны совершают?
> 
> А первый имеет любопытную принципиальную тонкость: Новый завет (о личных взаимоотношениях) - трансцендентен пути освобождения! То есть из тех страданий и освобождения не проявляется. А наоборот даже!


Я же написала, что это было добровольным выбором дживы: она сама так захотела. Ведь совершать аскезы - это на благо всем, когда их главная цель прийти обратно к Кришне.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я же написала, что это было добровольным выбором дживы: она сама так захотела. Ведь совершать аскезы - это на благо всем, когда их главная цель прийти обратно к Кришне.


Послушайте себя-что вы говорите. Убийство коров и детей в утробе - это "аскеза Дживы ради Кришны"? Эти "аскезы" Вас возвысят до Любви?!

----------


## Дмитрий_И

а еще есть мнение, что чем более человек беден, тем больше его любит Кришна)))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> а еще есть мнение, что чем более человек беден, тем больше его любит Кришна)))


Подтвердите цитатой?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Теория вторая: Да, некоторые дживы делают выбор сразу в пользу материального мира, но причина в том, что она хочет понять саму себя со всех сторон, во всей своей полноте, это проявление извечного стремления к познанию и самосовершенству, не смотря на трудности и возможные страдания. В материальном мире она достигает совершенства жизни, а те, кто идут сразу в духовный мир – нет. Так, кто же более разумен?


Несомненно, мы более разумные, чем вечно освобождённые дживы! Слава нам, совершающим Аскезу материальным миром ради Кришны  :smilies: 




> Поэтому, видимо, душе необходим опыт нахождения "далеко" от Кришны, чтобы самой понять, как это больно и глупо находиться в таком состоянии, и осознав это, начать путь к развитию.


Особенно хорошо начинать свой путь развития в теле червя и таракана. Это самой большой стимул для развития Любви. (Создал ведь нас Господь нелюбящими такими  :doom:  )

----------


## Дмитрий_И

это мнение некоторых людей, цитат нет

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> это мнение некоторых людей, цитат нет


Жаль. У нас в традиции принято подтверждать свои слова.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

а зачем Вам цитата, Вы согласны с этим выражением?

----------


## Александр.Б

> а еще есть мнение, что чем более человек беден, тем больше его любит Кришна)))


Ещё есть мнение, что Кришне всё равно, богатый или бедный, старый или молодой, больной или здоровый..... Для Него все эти обозначения не показатель,))) Это только материалисты оценивают всех по этим критериям)))

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ещё есть мнение, что Кришне всё равно, богатый или бедный, старый или молодой, больной или здоровый


кто с этим спорит? я говорил, что есть люди которые думают, что если они бедные значит их Бог любит. Это было сказано в аналогию, тому что скотобойни и убийство в утроби это проявление любви к Богу

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> а зачем Вам цитата, Вы согласны с этим выражением?


Нет, не согласна. Пандавы, например, очень богаты, и Кришна любит их больше всех. Есть и другие примеры особого расположения Кришны к царям и императорам-вайшнавам.

Это интересная тема, давайте лучше её обсуждать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> кто с этим спорит? я говорил, что есть люди которые думают, что если они бедные значит их Бог любит. Это было сказано в аналогию, тому что скотобойни и убийство в утроби это проявление любви к Богу


Тогда простите, я не понимаю, о чем вы.

----------

